# I've GOT to do something besides NFP



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I am going to do something else. I can't handle the panic every month, I have a hard time charting, I never know the difference between any day or the next of my cycle. And they are all over the place. Anywhere from 30-50 days roughly. There is nothing physically/medically wrong, I just don't cycle regularly.

I'm thinking IUD but that makes me too nervous. I don't want to take the pill. I wish I could just have normal cycles

DH and I can't have the sex life we used to because I'm always worried about it. I was charting to avoid pregnancy and got pregnant with DD. There is a 2 week window I never know what's going on. I'm just tired of not having sex because I'm totally never in the mood knowing I don't know what time of the month it is!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

have you ever taken a class to help learn NFP? charting should give you more info about your cycle, not leave you in the dark! What signs are you observing? what rules do you use?

If I weren't using nfp/fam I'd have an IUD. I think they're a great option if you're ok with the idea that it may cause a fertilized egg to not implant


----------



## mellymommy (Mar 21, 2006)

I also suggest taking a NFP/FAM class. Also, we have successfully used a diaphragm since my August 2006 miscarriage with no problems or scares. We simply use it all the time (my dh would DTD unless it is in) to avoid any "ifs".


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

My DH and I use a condom 100% of the time. We have literally, in the history of our time together, never dtd without using one.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I second the diaphragm recommendation. I really liked it, and I never even had a scare while using it.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

how do you use a diaphram? I mean I know where it goes....and where do you get one?


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
how do you use a diaphram? I mean I know where it goes....and where do you get one?

You'd need to go to your mw or OB and get fitted for one.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I have personally decided that I would feel exactly like you describe if I tried to rely on FAM after we're done TTC. I would be sooo paranoid every single month. So I think we'll use the diaphragm or condom *also*. I like the diaphragm, it's easy & comfy & doesn't stink like condoms.







(I got mine from my midwife at my PP checkup)


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

If you are going to do NFP to TTA, it really is almost necessary that you be properly trained in it through a class.... that way you eliminate all the wondering and insecurity.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I did NFP using condoms during fertile times. I JUST switched to a nuva ring because I was bleeding every 14 days for a week. I understand what you mean about NFP and unreliable cycles. Condoms were a GREAT choice for us to give us the peace of mind we needed.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom* 
If you are going to do NFP to TTA, it really is almost necessary that you be properly trained in it through a class.... that way you eliminate all the wondering and insecurity.

Would you still recomend NFP (for TTA) for someone who had NO fertile or CM?


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

How about a vasectomy for dh...
...with diaphragms you have to use spermacide and those make me itch! owie!


----------



## barefootamy (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I'm thinking IUD but that makes me too nervous. I don't want to take the pill. I wish I could just have normal cycles.

I like the merina IUD. It wasn't a walk in the park having it placed but you hardly know its there and after a few cycles many women only spot for their period. The hormone is released right at the spot so nothing orally to throw you into mood swings. I gained two or three pounds after 12 months and have no complaints going into my 22nd month with it.

Definitely research your options, ask lots of questions from your GYN/midwife/PCP and find something you're comfortable with that works for your family. I strongly recommend avoiding the copper IUD because the cramping many women get is so painful. I tried that for 15 months and each time my period came I had to take a sick day (or four!) because I couldn't move from the couch. It was miserable and I thought it would eventually get better, it never did and I can't encourage you enough to avoid that particular form of birth control like the plague!


----------

